# Is It Bad to Play Cockatiel Sounds?



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm sitting here with Tweets and I was looking at cockatiel videos on my phone and we are listening to cockatiel sounds. His crest is up pretty high, but I don't think he is distressed. He is just a little alarmed/maybe intrigued? He is chirping in response to the sounds.

Is it bad to let them listen to cockatiel sounds?

Edit: he just crawled up onto his perch and he's doing a lot of leg and wing stretches: one wing and one leg at the same time alternating sides.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I play cockatiel sounds to Birdie and she seems to enjoy it, chirping along to it. Your bird is just stretching wings and legs, mine does it quite often.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Tequila HATES it when I play cockatiels singing. He tolerates Disco the parakeet but as soon as I play a cockatiel video he goes absolutely crazy flying around the room screeching his head off for as long as it lasts.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey will look confused and look around the room trying to find the other cockatiel, even when I am testing video I've just taken of him. He seems disappointed when he can't find anyone.


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> Joey will look confused and look around the room trying to find the other cockatiel, even when I am testing video I've just taken of him/ He seems disappointed when he can't find anyone.


Luma does that too! I can't play cockatiel videos near her since she ends up flock calling to them for ages trying to find the other bird XD


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I thought Tweets would flock call too, but he just chirped and gave my phone all sorts of weird looks. He was interested though.


----------

